# What website for checking if trailer is stolen



## Boxers (13 September 2007)

As the heading really!

I have a chassis or serial No and want to check to make sure it's not stolen.

However, I have contacted manufacturer and other details I have all tally so that's good.


----------



## the watcher (13 September 2007)

national equipment register this register includes horse trailers


----------



## Happytohack (13 September 2007)

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/horsecare/article.php?aid=109546


----------

